# AZ Mountain bike ride - CT/MA area



## MR. evil (Apr 1, 2008)

As the title implies, who is game for a CT/MA area mountain bike ride once the trails dry out a little more (and we have a little time to get back into riding shape)?

For those interested. please post some trail suggestions. I have never ridden Pennwood St Forrest in CT, but I have heard good things. Case Mt used to be one of my favs but I have not ridden it in about 5 years. I have read over on Bikerag.com that the place is very over crowded. There is also a sweet ride (so I hear) in the Northampton MA area
http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/trails/Holyoke.gif

Most people agree this is one of the best rides in western Ma. I have not ridden it yet but plan to this spring. Someone in my town I meet through MTBR.com rides there all the time and has agreed to give me a tour.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 1, 2008)

Another option is my backyard trail

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=332602

It is not really my back yard, but it is about a 5 minute ride from my drive way and it is technically behind my house. The loop we ussually do is 8 miles (4 out and 4 back), but the trail is part of the Metacomet can actually be ridden all the way to Pennwood in CT.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm still not quite ready to accept that ski season is over (even though I probably won't get back out), but when I finally come to terms with that I'll be interested in a ride or two.  I'm sure the mud will be dry by then...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 4, 2008)

i'd be up for a mtn bike gathering....CT is fine, I grew up in Glastonbury, folks now living in Berlin..would like to get off this island for ahit and bike elsewhere...


----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2008)

West Hartford MDC Resevoir #6 has some good trails. Could be done after work.


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> West Hartford MDC Resevoir #6 has some good trails. Could be done after work.


Wasn't too wet yesterday either.  At least, the trail around the reservoir wasn't.  (Yes, I dragged both kids all the way around...) Too bad for today's rain.


----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2008)

severine said:


> Wasn't too wet yesterday either.  At least, the trail around the reservoir wasn't.  (Yes, I dragged both kids all the way around...) Too bad for today's rain.



Can't ride on that side, though. Gotta go across the street, start on those levee thingies.


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> Can't ride on that side, though. Gotta go across the street, start on those levee thingies.


If you drive all the way in, there are trails you can access from there toward Heublein Tower.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> West Hartford MDC Resevoir #6 has some good trails. Could be done after work.



That is not a bad option. I used to ride there alot. I am pretty sure I remeber the ride we used to do there. All I remeber was the first 30 minutes was nothing but climbing. If i remeber we rode the ridge on the edge of the park along the Penwood side.


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2008)

Or you can go park by Reservoir 5 and go that way.  (Brian and his Dad took me over there before... but it's been a few years.)


----------



## Paul (Apr 4, 2008)

severine said:


> If you drive all the way in, there are trails you can access from there toward Heublein Tower.



Hmmm... for some reason I though they had converted those to walking/hiking only. Cool.


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> Hmmm... for some reason I though they had converted those to walking/hiking only. Cool.


If you go in from that parking lot heading North, when you get to the bridge on the left (West) it becomes walking only.  If you keep going straight (North), bikes are still allowed.


----------



## powhunter (May 5, 2008)

I try to get out once a week...usually its meriden mtn....or tyler mill in walingford.....id be down for an AZ ride

steve


----------



## MR. evil (May 5, 2008)

powhunter said:


> I try to get out once a week...usually its meriden mtn....or tyler mill in walingford.....id be down for an AZ ride
> 
> steve



I am pretty much open to riding anywhere. 

Are you as crazy on a bike as you are on skis?


----------



## powhunter (May 6, 2008)

Pretty mellow these days....I do it mainly for cardio...My downhill bike is in pieces...I have a gary fischer XC bike now....probably gonna hit something this sunday

steve


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2008)

Maybe this thread is just what I need to get me back out on my bike. I used to ride a little bit of singletrack in the mid to late 90's. That old Trek 960 is kinda beat though. My wife bought me a Jamis XC 1.0 a few years ago, but it only has platform pedals so it probably would only be good for doubletrack / dirt road roading.

So, how well do you guys ride? What type of terrain? Mostly singletrack requiring clipless pedals or toe cages? If any of you want to do some doubletrack "cruising" let me know. Be advised I haven't ridden in a long time and I'm sure I have no wind.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2008)

Greg, IMHO, you don't need clipless to ride single track.  Lots of folks use platforms these days.  I mostly ride doubletrack right now.  Mostly because that's what's close to me and that I'm still sort of a newb.  I did start doing some singletrack last year that was fun though.  As I've told you multiple times over the last couple of years I'll be happy to go out for a ride with you sometime.  I'll be happy to show you some fun doubletrack and dirt road riding up at White Memorial in Litchfield/Morris to get you back into the swing of things.


----------



## MR. evil (May 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Maybe this thread is just what I need to get me back out on my bike. I used to ride a little bit of singletrack in the mid to late 90's. That old Trek 960 is kinda beat though. My wife bought me a Jamis XC 1.0 a few years ago, but it only has platform pedals so it probably would only be good for doubletrack / dirt road roading.
> 
> So, how well do you guys ride? What type of terrain? Mostly singletrack requiring clipless pedals or toe cages? If any of you want to do some doubletrack "cruising" let me know. Be advised I haven't ridden in a long time and I'm sure I have no wind.



I ussually ride single track, anywhere from easy to extremly technical rock gardens. Clipless pedals are not needed for any type of riding, they are mearly a preference. But if you ride platforms, never use toe cages. You can pick up a pair of clipless pedals for as cheap as $30. It is the shoes that are expensive, anywhere from $60 to $200. 

If you and Brian want to ride some single track either up in MA, or down in CT let me know. The only CT riding I know is in the Hartford Area (Case MT & W. Hartford Res.). But I am always willing to try new places. I am sure we can arrange a nice easy paced ride somewhere fun.

Jamis XC 1.0 is a nice bike! I almost bought a Jamis XTL 2.0 last summer but ended up getting this.


----------



## MR. evil (May 6, 2008)

Here is a link to some pic of my 'back yard' trail as I call it. The trail head is about a 2 minute ride out of my driveway. The pictures in the woods are a pretty typical representation of the terrain Randi and I ussually ride.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3454974


A couple of weekend ago I was taken to a new spot near Northampton Ma they call Batchler St. About 5 minutes into the ride my first though was "there is no way people actually ride this on a bike". 6 miles and 90 minutes later I was all messed up. It was a fun ride:razz:


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Here is a link to some pic of my 'back yard' trail as I call it. The trail head is about a 2 minute ride out of my driveway. The pictures in the woods are a pretty typical representation of the terrain Randi and I ussually ride.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3454974



Can you post them here? That site wants me to register to see them.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Can you post them here? That site wants me to register to see them.



So just register you slacker.  It's a good site for MTB info...


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So just register you slacker.  It's a good site for MTB info...



Okay, fair enough. Done. Nice pics, Tim. Looks like some of the stuff _I used to_ ride.

What would you guys recommend for clipless pedals and shoes? Something cheap and reasonable for a guy just revisiting singletrack after many years. I used to use toe cages on my old Trek, but I think I'd like to start with clipless this go around. I can't imagine taking platforms off the cruiser terrain.


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> What would you guys recommend for clipless pedals and shoes? Something cheap and reasonable for a guy just revisiting singletrack after many years. I used to use toe cages on my old Trek, but I think I'd like to start with clipless this go around. I can't imagine taking platforms off the cruiser terrain.



Is something like *this* good enough to start with?


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll be happy to show you some fun doubletrack and dirt road riding up at White Memorial in Litchfield/Morris to get you back into the swing of things.



I might head up there sometime this week just to get fool around. I used to hike around there. Lemme go a few times solo to get my wind up and figure out how to do it again. I wouldn't want to slow you up...


----------



## powhunter (May 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Is something like *this* good enough to start with?



I can hook ya up with some pedals got a few sets kicking around

steve


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Is something like *this* good enough to start with?


Those are probably fine.  Just keep in mind that the crank bros pedals don't have adjustable release tension like SPD pedals do.  Might not be a big deal, but a lot of folks just getting into clipless like to lower the tension to make it easier to get out until they get used to it.  Also shoes are something that you want to make sure you have a good fit in (sorta like ski boots) so buying them online may not yield the best results.



Greg said:


> I might head up there sometime this week just to get fool around. I used to hike around there. Lemme go a few times solo to get my wind up and figure out how to do it again. I wouldn't want to slow you up...



That sounds fine, but you need not worry about holding me up.  I'm sure you're in better shape than I am...

I do most of my riding in the area around what is called 5 ponds (I think), which is to the right of 63 on the [urlhttp://www.whitememorialcc.org/map1large.html]map[/url], and the dirt roads that are behind it.  I usually make a loop that includes at least a small section of the trails across 63 too.


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2008)

powhunter said:


> I can hook ya up with some pedals got a few sets kicking around
> 
> steve



That would be great. Just something basic to get me started...



bvibert said:


> Those are probably fine.  Just keep in mind that the crank bros pedals don't have adjustable release tension like SPD pedals do.  Might not be a big deal, but a lot of folks just getting into clipless like to lower the tension to make it easier to get out until they get used to it.  Also shoes are something that you want to make sure you have a good fit in (sorta like ski boots) so buying them online may not yield the best results.



Thanks for the feedback.



bvibert said:


> That sounds fine, but you need not worry about holding me up.  I'm sure you're in better shape than I am...
> 
> I do most of my riding in the area around what is called 5 ponds (I think), which is to the right of 63 on the [urlhttp://www.whitememorialcc.org/map1large.html]map[/url], and the dirt roads that are behind it.  I usually make a loop that includes at least a small section of the trails across 63 too.



Yeah, that's the area I hiked in. Lots of doubletrack in there IIRC. I'm sure you're in far better biking shape than I am....


----------



## powhunter (May 7, 2008)

I even have a pair of shoes for ya...if ya clean the cheese out they should last ya a season

steve       size 10


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2008)

powhunter said:


> I even have a pair of shoes for ya...if ya clean the cheese out they should last ya a season
> 
> steve       size 10



Too small. Oh well. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Paul (May 7, 2008)

Hey Steve, if you've still got any SPD pedals kicking around, I'd be innerested. Wrong size shoe, tho' But pedals would be kewl.


----------



## MR. evil (May 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Is something like *this* good enough to start with?





Greg,
I wouldn’t worry too much about clipless pedals and shoes just yet. Just get out and ride several times, then get your shoes and pedals. For your first few times back on the bike worrying about clipping in and out is the last thing you want to think about.

For a good site for all things outdoor, check out www.spadout.com. The site doesn’t sell anything, but provides links to sites that sell what you are looking for, and also shows what sites carry it the cheapest.

The type of pedals you get (SPD vs CrankBrothers) is a personal preference. I have been using SPDs for 10 years and have never had a problem. I recently purchased a pair of Crank Brothers Acid 1 pedals and I am still getting used to them. I may switch back to my SPDs if the new ones don’t grow on me soon. If you don’t have one look into getting a Camback as well as some basic tools to take with you on a ride.

*Chain tool
*All in one bike tool
*Tire levers (to remove tire)
*A couple of spare tubes (one is usually enough, but I have blown two in one ride)
*A small pump or CO2 inflator (I prefer a pump, don’t like the idea of something explosive in my back pack)


----------



## powhunter (May 13, 2008)

anyone down for a ride (ct) next sunday???

steve


----------



## MR. evil (May 13, 2008)

what do you have in mind?


----------



## powhunter (May 13, 2008)

im pretty much open...something not to gnar  since its my first ride....you guys are from htfd???  do ya do case in manchester ever???


----------



## MR. evil (May 13, 2008)

powhunter said:


> im pretty much open...something not to gnar  since its my first ride....you guys are from htfd???  do ya do case in manchester ever???




Actually we live in MA, we just work in Hartford.

I haven't ridden Case in well over 6 years. Wouldn't mind going back. What time are thinking of riding?


----------



## powhunter (May 13, 2008)

afternoon works best for me......maybe we can get greg to come along too

steve


----------



## JD (May 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Greg,
> I wouldn’t worry too much about clipless pedals and shoes just yet. Just get out and ride several times, then get your shoes and pedals. For your first few times back on the bike worrying about clipping in and out is the last thing you want to think about.
> 
> For a good site for all things outdoor, check out www.spadout.com. The site doesn’t sell anything, but provides links to sites that sell what you are looking for, and also shows what sites carry it the cheapest.
> ...



The "Alien" tool is a multi tool with a great chain tool on it, it also has tire levers but they suck so buy some real ones.  As far as pedals go, i rode "SPD"s for years...like 10...and never had a problem until I wanted a clipless pedal with some platform.  After going thru a coupla pairs of shimano pedals at 130 bucks each, I went to Time pedals and could not believe how much better the mechanism works.  The only other things would be several laps of duct tape around your mini pump and some zip ties.  And a crank bolt sized allen if the multi tool doesn't have it.


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2008)

powhunter said:


> afternoon works best for me......maybe we can get greg to come along too
> 
> steve



The weather looks ok for Sunday, do you still want to ride?


----------



## powhunter (May 27, 2008)

My apologies on this Tim...Totally spaced it!!!

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 1, 2008)

powhunter said:


> My apologies on this Tim...Totally spaced it!!!
> 
> steve




No worries!  Give me a heads up if you want to ride. Maybe by that time Greg will have grown some balls and will come with us.


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> No worries!  Give me a heads up if you want to ride. Maybe by that time Greg will have grown some balls and will come with us.



The pedals and shoes I scored on eBay came today. Gonna try to get out with pow this weekend.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 6, 2008)

gotta hit it early....90 degrees...Ill make sure the cooler is packed with apre-ride beverages

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

powhunter said:


> gotta hit it early....90 degrees...Ill make sure the cooler is packed with apre-ride beverages
> 
> steveo



Nice! :beer:


----------



## powhunter (Jun 6, 2008)

Im thinking about the top ridge of meriden mountain its a mix of single track, fire roads, ups and downs and mud puddle explosions its about a 2 hr ride...there may be a more detailed description on bikerag.com.  anyone else???  Tim??  Brian??


steve


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Im thinking about the top ridge of meriden mountain its a mix of single track, fire roads, ups and downs and mud puddle explosions its about a 2 hr ride...there may be a more detailed description on bikerag.com.  anyone else???  Tim??  Brian??
> 
> 
> steve



I'd love to, but Sunday is no good for me.  Keep me in mind for the next ride.  I've never ridden Meriden mountain before.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Im thinking about the top ridge of meriden mountain its a mix of single track, fire roads, ups and downs and mud puddle explosions its about a 2 hr ride...there may be a more detailed description on bikerag.com.  anyone else???  Tim??  Brian??
> 
> 
> steve



What time Sunday?


----------



## powhunter (Jun 6, 2008)

10....11????

steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

powhunter said:


> 10....11????
> 
> steve



Thought you wanted to do early!? "Early" is all relative, I guess. :lol: I was thinking 8. Could even do earlier. Gonna be *hot *by 10 am.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thought you wanted to do early!? "Early" is all relative, I guess. :lol: I was thinking 8. Could even do earlier. Gonna be *hot *by 10 am.




If I can make it on Sunday I would prefer it a bit earlier than 10 or 11. But don't schedule this ride around me as I am still up in the air. My back and neck are really bothering me tonight and I am currently deciding weather or not to cancel a ride I have planned for the morning


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If I can make it on Sunday I would prefer it a bit earlier than 10 or 11. But don't schedule this ride around me as I am still up in the air. My back and neck are really bothering me tonight and I am currently deciding weather or not to cancel a ride I have planned for the morning



Yeah - I'd like to be back at the homestead before 11 if possible so I'm down with between 7 and 8, especially considering the temps.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd might be in for this, again, early is better for me.

Also what are you guys packing for repair kits now a days? Or are you like me and just ride with a lot of hope, and that is hope nothing breaks or goes wrong.


----------



## Greg (Jun 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'd might be in for this, again, early is better for me.
> 
> Also what are you guys packing for repair kits now a days? Or are you like me and just ride with a lot of hope, and that is hope nothing breaks or goes wrong.



I'm a hope guy. Hoping that nothing breaks, or that other will help me. :lol: Seriously, I have a small all in one which is basically just a bunch of allen wrenches. One thing I do bring along is a ton of cluelessness of how to actually fix anything though. :dunce:

Still learning and having fun being the resident MTB gaper.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm a hope guy. Hoping that nothing breaks, or that other will help me. :lol: Seriously, I have a small all in one which is basically just a bunch of allen wrenches. One thing I do bring along is a ton of cluelessness of how to actually fix anything though. :dunce:
> 
> Still learning and having fun being the resident MTB gaper.



in my camelback I have the following:

(2) tubes
Tire irons
small pump
Spoke wrench
Chain tool
Multi tool
Allen wrenches / hex keys
(2) small adjustable wrench
patch kit (just incase the 2 tubes are not enough)
Knife
small first aid kit
bug spray (actually bug wipes)


----------



## powhunter (Jun 7, 2008)

ok ok early it is.....is 8 ok for you guys??

steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

powhunter said:


> ok ok early it is.....is 8 ok for you guys??
> 
> steve



8 am is perfect. Where are we meeting?

I tried to talk Grassi into coming out with his vintage Giant, but I couldn't convince him... Pat is on kid duty this weekend too. Let's do a roll call:

*Greg
powhunter*

This is gonna be fun!


----------



## powhunter (Jun 7, 2008)

greg the best way for you to go is.....8 south to 84east to 691 west get off the west main st exit and the park is on the left.....meet at the parking lot by the pool at 8?

steve


----------



## powhunter (Jun 7, 2008)

Tim and Jeff  its hubbard park on west main st in meriden

steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> 8 am is perfect. Where are we meeting?
> 
> I tried to talk Grassi into coming out with his vintage Giant, but I couldn't convince him... Pat is on kid duty this weekend too. Let's do a roll call:
> 
> ...



The bike is a mess.  But I would like to get out with you fools at some point.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 7, 2008)

I still don;t know if I will be able to make it. It did end up riding about 15 miles this morning, took about 2.5 hours. My back & neck felt really bad for the first hour but then they loosened up and now feel really good. But I am not sure how they will feel tonight. This mornings ride was brutal! Lots of mud from yesterdays rain, and even worse were the rocks. My 'back yard' trail as I call it has lots of ledge, and that stuff was slippery:-o. Ended up taking a few nice falls on the rock. Today was one of those days I wish I was riding platform pedals.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> The bike is a mess.  But I would like to get out with you fools at some point.



You've got all of today to tune it up....


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> You've got all of today to tune it up....



Tune up?  I wouldn't know step 1 in tuning a bike.  The bike sat in my parents garage for many many years.  About 1.5 years ago I had a major check-up/tune done to it.  Expect for the gear shifter that I exploded, the bike is in good shape.  But as you can imagine, not being able to use the front shifter could present some problems.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> But as you can imagine, not being able to use the front shifter could present some problems.



No worries. Just get the chain on the middle or inner ring and roll with it! :lol: This will just further level the playing field a bit more so I can keep up.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 7, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I still don;t know if I will be able to make it. It did end up riding about 15 miles this morning, took about 2.5 hours. My back & neck felt really bad for the first hour but then they loosened up and now feel really good. But I am not sure how they will feel tonight. This mornings ride was brutal! Lots of mud from yesterdays rain, and even worse were the rocks. My 'back yard' trail as I call it has lots of ledge, and that stuff was slippery:-o. Ended up taking a few nice falls on the rock. Today was one of those days I wish I was riding platform pedals.



nice........now just rehab it the rest of the day...and youll be all set for tomorrow!!

steve


----------



## powhunter (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg
powhunter
jonnypoach

this might get a little FN crazy...

steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Greg
> powhunter
> jonnypoach
> 
> ...



Ha ha! The Poacher! Sweet. Does he ride regularly? I think I'm gonna have to bust out the video cam!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg
powhunter
jonnypoach
o3jeff


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2008)

Tim, you better come, you have all the tools, spare parts and knowledge to fix what we break;-)


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Greg
> powhunter
> jonnypoach
> *o3jeff*



Nice, Jeff!!!


----------



## powhunter (Jun 7, 2008)

allrighty....got a decent crew....never rode with jonny before...this should be interesting


steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

powhunter said:


> allrighty....got a decent crew....



Yep. This is gonna be rad. Any other takers? Hubbard Park, Meriden, CT, parking lot by the pool, tomorrow at 8 am.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2008)

Leaving in a few. See you out there!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry I didn't get out there with you guys, I bet it was a blast. I woke up this morning and my back wasn't feeling so hot. I think I may have over done things a bit on yesterdays mornings ride. The 3 falls I took on some slippery rocks didn't help much.

Once I heard this details on this ride Friday night I was seriously thinking of canceling yesterdays ride just so I could make this one. But earlier in the week the local MTB guru offered to show me a ton a new trails right in my back yard on Saturday morning. It was such a great offer I couldn't bring myself to cancel. Oh well, next time.

Edit: I should be able to ride next Sunday morning. Saturday morning I will helping out my local MTB guru with a kids ride he is leading at one of the easier local rides. Just my way of thanking him for the 10 miles of new trails he showed me yesterday.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

Figured I'd move the thread to T&E:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/29380-mtb-somewhere-west-central-ct-6-15-08-a.html


----------

